# Tennis



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anyone watching Andy Murray? OMG.......my nerves are in shreds


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Me!  I couldn't watch a bit earlier... but now....it's definately some match!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I was so desperate to pee during that tie-break but couldn't leave the telly 

I really thought it was all over......what a comeback!

Hope i haven't jinxed it now


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wooohhooooo!  Well done Murray - what a match... now that really was Tennis worth watching!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

he always seems so dour but he seems to have appealed to a lot of people to night.

Long time since I've been excited about tennis - agassi winning his first wimbeldon done it for me - murray has re-ignited the spark!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow....that was fab. Woohooo 

Outspan ~ I remember Agassi in those cycling shorts 

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I fell asleep watching it!!!    And it was really exciting, but I just couldn't keep my eyes open!  Had to go on the BBC website first thing this morning to find out the result!  Well done Andy!

Sue


----------

